# Infotrööt Norge (Lachs, Campingplatz, Lizenzen, erlaubte Köder, etc.)



## Matzinger (18. September 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

in vielen, vielen Mails und Gesprächen habe ich mitbekommen, dass es auch in diesem Board einige Lachs/Mefo-Fischer gibt, die auf der Suche nach Informationen sind. Mir geht es genauso, obwohl ich mir ungefähr 10 x (erster Tip) das nicht mehr ganz aktuelle Buch "Lachs-und Mefoangeln in Norwegen" von Georg Rosen
http://www.salmoverlag.de/buch/022ee996e1087b016/02ba6b998c09ef205/ durchgelesen habe.

Vielleicht könnten wir hier mal eine Infobörse aufmachen: Wo gibt es Lizenzen, wie teuer sind diese und sind ausreichend Lizenzen (Vorbestellung, oder nicht) vorhanden, welche Campingplätze sind zu empfehlen, wo sind aussichtsreiche Strecken, etc, etc.

Für den Anfang setze ich schon mal den nachfolgenden Link (Otra und Mandalselva) rein:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101385

Zur Ergänzung: Alle Köder erlaubt, Fuglestveit -Camping www.fuglestveit-camp.no    an der Mandalselva sah sehr gepflegt aus, Lizenzen sind auch dort zu erwerben.

Weitere Links für die beiden Flüsse:

www.mandalselva.no
www.otralax.no

Ich hoffe, dass ich Euch jetzt wenigstens ein bißchen animieren konnte.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## Thorbi (19. September 2009)

*AW: Infotrööt Norge (Lachs, Campingplatz, Lizenzen, erlaubte Köder, etc.)*

Moin moin!

Das hört sich doch gut an. 
Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren an den Mandalselva und konnte dort so manchen schönen Lachs fangen. Dieses Jahr habe ich es leider nicht geschafft.
Interessant wären vielleicht auch Erfahrensberichte über dänische Lachsflüsse, z.B. die Skjern Au, an der ich dieses Jahr das erste Mal gefischt habe.

Mal gucken, was sich hier so ergibt!

Gruß Thorbi |wavey:


----------

